# Cooking With Dog



## Mr K (Oct 23, 2011)

Howdy folks, I am new here, & this is my first question...

I have not tried any of the recipes yet on the youtube site, but they look good & I figure they are home style,

http://www.youtube.com/user/cookingwithdog#p/u/46/klFyrnrUSck

I have had a chicken variation of the Pork Tonkatsu Bowl in Salem, OR. at a place called Ramen Ichiban, most excellent it was,

the chef and his wife were very talkitive/frendily and answered any questions I had about their menu, they even make their own quick pickled vegatables (tsukemono ?) which were excellent,

anyway... the main question is, do the recipies look to be close to real and or home style, and tasty ?

I have access to 3 Asain markets about 30 miles from home for most anything I might require

Thanks In Advance


----------



## SpikeC (Oct 23, 2011)

I enjoy that site! As far as the dishes go, they are straight forward enough that you should just make some and see if they work for you!


----------



## Citizen Snips (Oct 23, 2011)

lol, i thought it was going to be actually cooking a dog.


----------



## mr drinky (Oct 24, 2011)

I love Cooking with Dog. I haven't watched it in a while, but I thought it was inspiring in its simplicity and the dog can be pretty funny in some episodes. 

k.


----------



## ecchef (Oct 24, 2011)

Who's doing the voiceover....the poodle? Holy Crap!


----------



## Zach (Oct 24, 2011)

Cooking with dog is awesome! i'm just a home cook and used to use this site a lot when looking for Japanese recipes. another great one is RunnyRunny999

http://www.youtube.com/user/runnyrunny999#p/a/3A1FADA1E04C806C/2/9ZebItIYWJY

he's not a prof chef, nor tries to be, but man he makes me crave grub japanese food like no other. i made his okonomiyaki the other day. now thats some food to eat after drinking.


----------



## Ordo (Oct 24, 2011)

Both are charming cooking channels.
We cook you smile is a good source for Chinese cooking.


----------



## DwarvenChef (Oct 24, 2011)

Love Cooking Wth Dog, I was put off a bit at first thinking the dog was on the counter but later noticed he was on a stool


----------



## James (Oct 24, 2011)

It also looks like the cook is using a decent set of knives (some are even carbon!)


----------



## Mr K (Oct 24, 2011)

Thank you for your input and links to the other sites,

I will head to the city in a week or so, get some supplies & try some of the recipes, 

Again Thank You


----------



## slowtyper (Oct 25, 2011)

I like cooking with dog shows also. In fact his recipe for gyudon is a standard home meal I make all the time at home. I looooove onions.


----------



## maddog (Oct 27, 2011)

Citizen Snips said:


> lol, i thought it was going to be actually cooking a dog.


 
me too. 
But now I'll have to check out the show


----------

